# Trauma bags



## elementboy01 (Jun 10, 2009)

Who keeps a Trauma bag or emergency medical bag in their personal vehicle? What do you keep stocked?


----------



## daedalus (Jun 10, 2009)

There are probably around 30 or so threads on this forum about this exact same topic. Do a search, and you will find hours and hours of reading on the subject.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2009)

Please use the seach feature. There was just a thread on this two days ago, and that's just the most recent of many


----------



## elementboy01 (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry guys im new as of today didnt even cross my mind to search i will next time before posting


----------



## emt1994 (Jun 17, 2009)

We keep one in our vehicle at all time.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks to MrConspriacy, in EMS Talk


> Trauma bags, jump kits, and personal equipment in general:
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12323 A recent thread on the topic; anecdotes and opinions; theft from EDs; emt.dan sums it up on the first page
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=11811 Flashlights
> ...


----------

